# Suggest Cabinet @  Rs 2.5K.



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 25, 2013)

*Suggest Cabinet @  Rs 4K.*

Pls suggest a good Cabinet in the Budget of Rs 4K.
Should Hav a good air flow and cooling.

Size : Full ATX
Budget : 4K ..(changed to 4k from 2.5k)

Config: AMD FX6300, ASUS M5A97 R2.0, Corsair 430CX V2, HDD, DVD RAM, Sapphire HD 5670 DDR5 1Gb. 

open to order Online.

Location : Mumbai


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 25, 2013)

NZXT Gamma.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 25, 2013)

nzxt gamma



harshilsharma63 said:


> NZXT Gamma.



coincidence


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 25, 2013)

nzxt gamma... @ 2.2k
if you can spend few hundreds more then nzxt source elite 310 @ 2.8k


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks .. I can add 1K more .. if required... for something gud...


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 25, 2013)

Why not CM Elite 344@2.2K ?



Alive_Hunter said:


> Thanks .. I can add 1K more .. if required... for something gud...


1. Cooler Master K380 USB 3.0 with Side Window 3.5K
2. Bitfenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 Variant 3.5K


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 25, 2013)

Alive_Hunter said:


> Thanks .. I can add 1K more .. if required... for something gud...



In that case, get Corsair 200R


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 25, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Why not CM Elite 344@2.2K ?
> 
> 
> 1. Cooler Master K380 USB 3.0 with Side Window 3.5K
> 2. Bitfenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 Variant 3.5K



> no to ELITE series(poor airflow, zero cable management)
1. Good option price is around 3k not 3.5k
2. dust magnet avoid it.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 25, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Why not CM Elite 344@2.2K ?
> 
> 1. Cooler Master K380 USB 3.0 with Side Window 3.5K
> 2. Bitfenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 Variant 3.5K





harshilsharma63 said:


> In that case, get Corsair 200R



Cooler Master K380 seems to be out of stock....
and
Corsair 200R..Bitfenix Merc Alpha .. doe not seems to be so appealing...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Antec gx700 at 3.8k

Antec gx700 at 3.8k


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 25, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> > no to ELITE series(poor airflow, zero cable management)
> 1. Good option price is around 3k not 3.5k
> 2. dust magnet avoid it.



Ok..I didn't knew that
Thanks.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 25, 2013)

NZXT Gamma at OP's budget..


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 25, 2013)

OP get gamma save rest money its available for 2.2k @ primeabgb, lamington road.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 25, 2013)

What will be the lowest takeaway price for NZXT Guardian 921BL.. ????


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 27, 2013)

i am really confused.....
read many many reviews for many cabinets....

1. NZXT Guardian 921BL. does not seems to hav good cable mangment. But look wise its good..
2. NZXT Gamma .. seems good... but look wise i am not so confused... what abt cable managment???
3. CoolerMaster K380.. seems to be not in stock in mumbai.... 
4. COOLER MASTER CABINET K281.. available on *mdcomputers.in/@Rs. 3,199... but not sure how good it is compared to others...
5. NZXT Beta Evo .. not sure... quite simple...

pls guide.. suggest..

i need a mix of Looks and cable mangment/air flow @ Rs 4000 budget....


----------



## snap (Aug 28, 2013)

you could consider corsair carbide 400r


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 28, 2013)

snap said:


> you could consider corsair carbide 400r



Which is actually grossly out of budget


----------



## snap (Aug 28, 2013)

well he increased it till 4k


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 28, 2013)

snap said:


> well he increased it till 4k



Still 400R is about 5.5k


----------



## snap (Aug 28, 2013)

yeah but i thought it was near 4.5k


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 28, 2013)

400R is still about 4.8K...


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 28, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Still 400R is about 5.5k



its 6.3K on flipkart


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 28, 2013)

cabinets on FK are highly overpriced IMO better search locally for cabinet


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 28, 2013)

690 ii basic is available for 4.6k at md.

690 ii basic is available for 4.6k at md.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 28, 2013)

snap said:


> well he increased it till 4k



get antec gx700 at 4k/3.8k


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 28, 2013)

How about CM HAF 912 Combat??


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Aug 29, 2013)

still confused ...!!!

Which one is better interms of:
1. Air Flow
2. Cable Managment
3. Redused Duct enterance 


*NZXT Gamma*  Vs *NZXT Beta Evo*


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 29, 2013)

Airflow:- Both are almost similar but beto evo wins due to front mash...
cable management:- both are same
3:- both are same

choose one which has better looks ACCOTDING TO YOU.
My vote goes to gamma


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 29, 2013)

NZXT Gamma Review


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Sep 2, 2013)

i guess i will be going for *NZXT Gamma* OR *CM K380*


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Sep 4, 2013)

jus enquired abt the follwing @ lamington road, mumbai... but all are not in Stock.
1.  NZXT GAMMA
2.  CoolerMaster K380
3.  NZXT Guardian 921BL

can anyone one help where can i get it...????


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 4, 2013)

You can buy online, but no one offers free delivery. BTW try theitwares; they are Mumbai based.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Sep 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can buy online, but no one offers free delivery. BTW try theitwares; they are Mumbai based.



even i am from mumbai ... the mentioned details are from PrimeABGB, Mumbai


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 5, 2013)

try betfenix merc alpha


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Sep 10, 2013)

finaliy... bought *Cooler Master K380* from *theItWares.com (E-lounge, mumbai) @ Rs 3450 + 100* for Home (mumbai) delivery.

thanks to all for suggestions...


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 10, 2013)

Wasn't you budget 2.5k?


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Sep 10, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Wasn't you budget 2.5k?



yes.. initially... but somewhere above i have mentioned ...can  1K more ...


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 10, 2013)

congo 
post some pic too


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Sep 10, 2013)

Where do I buy Blank Filler PCI Bracket for my empty open slot in the cabinet ??


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 10, 2013)

^^I think brackets come with cabinets...
I got 7 with my gamma


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 10, 2013)

Alive_Hunter said:


> Where do I buy Blank Filler PCI Bracket for my empty open slot in the cabinet ??



you mean the rear expansion card slot's cover is not present?


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Sep 10, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^^I think brackets come with cabinets...
> I got 7 with my gamma





harshilsharma63 said:


> you mean the rear expansion card slot's cover is not present?



Yups... Cover brackets...!!!.

The brackets that were in the Cabinet was a part of the cabinet chasis...  i have to twist and break it... similar to the cheap quality cabinet... my older ibal cabinet had this....

this was the most annoying thing in CM K380... dint expect this !!


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 10, 2013)

Gamma had screws holding the brakets


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Sep 10, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> Gamma had screws holding the brakets



any idea ... where can i buy it from ????


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 10, 2013)

you could try bending the cover that you had tear off and try making a thread into it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2013)

You can try Corsair 200R @ 4.5k which has some excellent cable management features.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> You can try Corsair 200R @ 4.5k which has some excellent cable management features.



read posts above 
OP already bought K380
200r isnt @4.5k


----------

